# Zebra snails and waste



## andy-mu (30 Aug 2011)

Hi,

I know zebra snails are seen by some as a welcome addition to the tank for their clean up habits. 
Although that is beneficial, I've also read that snails are messy. Even more than a plec. Not so
beneficial. Good thing, if you have one for example, it wont breed in freshwater so you dont end up
overrun by them. Another benefit. 

I'm just looking to see what peoples experience with these snails have been like.

Are they seen to be a friend or foe? Are they popular with the masses or just a select few?

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## madlan (31 Aug 2011)

I find they are very messy in smaller aquaria - although they are really just converting algae and left over food into waste that's easily picked up if you have a good turn over.


----------



## roadmaster (1 Sep 2011)

I have hundred's of trumpet snail's, and some Nerite snails.
 That which they eat,they also excrete which then becomes plant food.
Haven't vaccumed my substrate in a couple year's in planted tank's.


----------



## andy-mu (1 Sep 2011)

I might try one of these guys then. I know certainly the nerite snails don't breed in freshwater
so you don't get overun by them. They do seem pretty good at munching algae


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Sep 2011)

if you have wood and a female nerite it will lay dozens of white eggs every few days that never go away!!
i ditched mine a week after i got them and i still have eggs showing even after scraping and 4 weeks later, i wouldnt buy them again.  Didnt really notice much difference in algae either...


----------

